# Bulging anus - Red Peacock ¿? Help!!



## anonimus (Nov 9, 2012)

Today I discovered that my peacock have something so rare on his anus... what can be this? and what can I do for him?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Robin (Sep 18, 2002)

If the fish seems healthy otherwise, (swimming and eating normally): Do a partial water change of 30%with a good quality dechorinator and siphon the gravel. Wait a few hours and then do another partial water change. Add Epsom salt, (dissolve it first) at the rate of 1 Tablespoon per five gallons. Add it gradually. Don't feed the fish for two days. 
If the fish has other symptoms (not eating, lethargic, gasping, not swimming,etc: do all of the above but also treat with a broad spectrum antibiotic. Kanamycin or Maracyn. One of those that you should find at the fish store.

Robin


----------



## anonimus (Nov 9, 2012)

someone told me that the fish maybe is in heat, and is maybe his penis. Is there a possibility?


----------



## Robin (Sep 18, 2002)

anonimus said:


> someone told me that the fish maybe is in heat, and is maybe his penis. Is there a possibility?


No


----------



## anonimus (Nov 9, 2012)

I also ask because yesterday, I see him defecate, and the poop don´t comes from the white bulging, now I think is not his anus, the poop comes separated at the back and looks normal... Also his temperament is more aggressive at this days... In any case that bulging looks rare to me...

In other words, wich is the disease that my fish have? can be good if I can look for more info about it...


----------



## anonimus (Nov 9, 2012)

Sorry again me! Just to say, the fish today looks normal, I think in fact it was his genital... maybe the info and pics can be of helpful.

Greetings and in any case thanks! :fish:


----------

